# Wanted - arm warmers



## pepecat (7 Mar 2011)

As per the title..... don't mind what colour etc, but if anyone's getting rid of some 'small' size arm warmers, that would be great.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2011)

pepecat said:


> As per the title..... don't mind what colour etc, but if anyone's getting rid of some 'small' size arm warmers, that would be great.


I have a pair somewhere that another forum member gave me but they are too small for me. I'll post them to you if you PM me your address. 

I'll pay the postage. Just do a favour for another forum member some time.


----------



## pepecat (8 Mar 2011)

Gosh, that would be fantastic - thanks. I have real skinny arms, so i hope they'll be small enough!
Have pm'd you my address.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2011)

pepecat said:


> Gosh, that would be fantastic - thanks. I have real skinny arms, so i hope they'll be small enough!
> Have pm'd you my address.


Well, they cut the blood supply off on my arms, but I'm quite big. If they are too big for you, pass them on to a more medium-sized cyclist!


----------



## JAC (14 Mar 2011)

Colin

Smashing gesture

If of any use to you I have a pair of Surgoi size large that I would be more than happy to let you have for free

Only used twice but hang off me


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2011)

JAC said:


> Colin
> 
> Smashing gesture
> 
> ...



And very nice of you too! 

In fact - it turned out that pepecat has tiny arms and my spare arm warmers are a Medium size so they were too big for her and I still have them.

Why don't you pop over for one of the local forum rides some time and perhaps we could do a swap - my M for your L? This Sunday's Waddington ride for example?  

I have another pair that I use but they don't have grippers so they tend to slide down unless I wear them on top of several layers.


----------



## JAC (14 Mar 2011)

Colin

Would love to join you guys on the ride but committed for the next 4 or 5 Sundays 

But will aim to make one in this Summer 

Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2011)

JAC said:


> Colin
> 
> Would love to join you guys on the ride but committed for the next 4 or 5 Sundays
> 
> ...


If it turns out to be 4 busy Sundays rather than 5, then _Spring Into The Dales_ on the 5th Sunday (April 17th) is a local audax ride that I'd highly recommend! We usually have a good CycleChat turn-out for that with a faster group and a slower group, the latter featuring yours truly!


----------

